# updates...



## igamk6 (Apr 7, 2011)

what would be best to get in my a4 for increased sound and speed?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Intake and exhaust.


----------



## igamk6 (Apr 7, 2011)

would a downpipe with apr tuning be a better idea?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

igamk6 said:


> would a downpipe with apr tuning be a better idea?


That'd be decent too.

Any plans on tuning your car?


----------



## igamk6 (Apr 7, 2011)

im not sure...i dont want to spend too much atm.


----------

